# Mushrooms



## Scraken

I bought some uncooked mushrooms from the store, and have heard that mushrooms are ok for rats to eat (just like they are for humans). However, I gave each of my ratties a small, uncooked mushroom each. Does it matter if the mushroom is cooked or not? I know that some foods need to be cooked while others are ok raw, but I didn't know if this was the case for mushrooms. I ate a mushroom raw and had no problem myself, but I'm more curious about if it's ok for my ratties. They aren't showing any signs of illness or not liking mushrooms.


----------



## Grotesque

I can't say for 100% but I do believe they are fine raw. I've never read anything to the contrary. I give my girls a daily dose of raw turkey tail mushroom and they've been doing very well on it.

PS. Your avatar is adorable. Who is that?


----------



## Fu-Inle

I've givin mine raw mushroom, no problems. I also eat raw mushroom all the time.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Though, having said that, they don't like mushroom much.


----------



## Asiposea

I grow shitake mushrooms and I give the rats the raw stems. Interestingly though, some sources say cooked/uncooked mushrooms aren't entirely safe, including this sticky on this forum! Here's another one. I'm going to continue giving them tidbits of mushrooms though.


----------

